# Favorite Perfume



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Do you guys regularly use perfume? Just wondering what your favorite scents are. I used to be an Angel fanatic...it was my absolute favorite, and I still like it, but then I discovered Jo Malone. I'm hooked and obsessed! She makes different scents that are designed to be combined, and I love, love, love them. Well, not all of them...I'm not crazy about the florals, but love the spices and woodsy ones. Some of the scents come in an awesome body cream, so you can layer the scents with a cream of one scent and spray of another.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm not big on perfume, but I have one that I wear (and love) but only on special occasions and that is Chanel Chance.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I use Coco Chanel Mademoiselle and Gucci II and LOVE both! I also love to smell the following on others but not on myself:

Flowerbomb by Viktor&Rolf
Le Premier Parfum by Lolita Lempicka
Infusion d'Iris by Prada

and one more that I forgot the name of...it's in a nice tall flacon with a black lace garter.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

My friend introduced me to Jo Malone last winter. I love them. I haven't broken down and purchased any yet, but I have a little stash of samples to play with. 

My "go to" perfume is one of the Jewels fragrances that you can buy in the Carribean. I like the starfish one. It smells really clean and almost powdery, but has a hint of muskiness too.

I also like the one by Gaultier...I can't think of the name right now, but the bottle is shaped like a woman's body. Andrew took me to Paris one Valentines day and I got the first bottle there. Now it's sentimental to me. Funny how a smell can bring back a time and place faster than almost anything else.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I have Coco Mademoiselle too, Maryam.  I really like it, but lately have been wearing the others more. 

I liked Tressor on my old boss, but hate it on me, so I know what you mean about the others.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

A few more I like:

D&G Feminine by Dolce&Gabbana (warm&sweet)
All about Eve by Wolfganf Joop (fruity apple)
Escape by Calvin Klein (heavy)
Ralph by Ralph Lauren (a little bit of everything)
Happy by Clinique (sweet&fresh)
Laura by Laura Biagiotti (sweet, girlie, light)


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Shelly I hear ya with the memories attached to perfumes, it drives me nuts!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Forgot to add, I also like Hypnotique by Lancome.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Falling in Love by Philosophy. I like all the Philosophy products


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

D & G red is really nice for the heady, woodsy, almost hypnotic scent, so is the D & G blue. It's the kind of scent that people stop and as what you're wearing. I also love the light, scent of Very Irresistible by Givenchy and the bottle is also very pretty.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I used to love perfumes, but became really allergic to them after my kids were born. I can't find one that doesn't make me "sick". I can use some body creams that don't smell flowery/sweet.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

does Secret Deodorant count?? HAHAHAHA

With bath products, deodorant, moisturizers, lotions, hair products - I don't even bother.. 

But back in the day.. and we're talking WAAAAY Back... LIke in the 70s/80s, I was a big fan of JOVAN musk... Do they even make that anymore???


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Lina said:


> I'm not big on perfume, but I have one that I wear (and love) but only on special occasions and that is Chanel Chance.


I used to wear Chanel Chance too! 

Now I wear Dolce and Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love this thread!!! I used to wear Anais Anais everyday...and then I woke up one day and could not stand it!! all of a sudden it just smelled too sweet. So since then I have been searching for my scent. 

I have tried the Golce and Gabana light blue and like that a lot. 
This summer I have loved something I got last summer. Marc Jacobs "Orange" it is more of a splash-- very light fresh fruity floral. The problem is it was a one season release.

I will have to try the Channel Chance. I like some channels, but some turn really ugly on me. Sometimes I use DH's Chanel Igoiste Platinum. 

Where do you get the Jo Malone? sounds like something I would like


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Vera Wang Bouquet, it's light and lovely. I get compliments on it all the time so I bought the shower gel and lotion as well. It's my favorite! (DH loves it too! :eyebrows


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I usually get Jo Malone at Saks, but you can also order online from http://www.jomalone.com. My favorite scent is Black Vetyver Cafe, but I also love Nutmeg & Ginger, Amber & Lavender and 154.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I also love Chanel Chance, D & G light blue and I like Angel too. I'm a fan of Chanel's Allure also.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I wear Boucheron. I like it because it's more of a spicy than floral scent and I have never encountered anybody else wearing it (except my sister - she stole it from me).


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am sensitive to most perfumes and these are the few I can wear:


Freesia by Taylor of London
Cerruti 1881
Aqua di Roma by Laura Biagiotti
Chanel Allure
sandalwood perfume from India


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I like Angel for cooler weather and Happy by Clinique for the warmer weather.


----------



## bentimom (Oct 10, 2007)

i love chanel's chance


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

went on a little perfume splurge for myself-- and got the Jo Malone Vetyver. I love it. I also got the Marc Jacobs seasonal splash in FIG... it is beautiful and light and spicy but not as woodsy as the other fig fragrances I have smelled. 

thanks for the Jo Malone tip... I think I am going to start a thread on Human Shampoos and Conditioners. What a wealth of info this group is.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Jessica Mcclintock
Pleasures by Estee Lauder
Emeraude 
Sandlewood, patchouli, night jasmine, honeysuckle...


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I can't wear perfume. It makes my skin break out for some reason. 
I am finding that I am becoming very sensitive to perfume. A woman I work with wears a perfume that smells really nice but gives me almost instant headaches.  I do have some Anais Anais but use it very sparingly. I also had one by Givenchy awhile back that I really liked. I like perfumes that give just a hint of scent. I don't like to think that people can smell me coming into a room before I enter or that my scent lingers a long time after I leave......


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> I don't like to think that people can smell me coming into a room before I enter or that my scent lingers a long time after I leave......


you know I learned something interesting the other day..Channel perfumes are designed to make an entrance before you!!! I was wearing my DH's Channel Igoiste, and a women I worked with said oh you smell good is that a Channel? Iwas surprised because not too many women wear a mens scent so she couldn't have recognized it...so I said good nose, and she told me that fact.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I have the Mugler Angel, too, but sometimes I smell it on someone who has used WAY too much of it and think, gosh I hope I don't smell like that! hehe

For everyday, I like the 'clean' smell of Philosophy Amazing Grace, Pure Grace or Baby Grace. You can layer them or wear them alone.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

I enjoy wearing Boucheron, Boucheron Jaipur Saphir, Coco Chanel Mademoiselle and D&G Red all favorites of mine. Which reminds me I am starting to run low, time to go shopping!!


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

I've been getting into niche fragrances lately. 

I love the Serge Lutens line... favorites from the ones I've tried so far are Un Bois Vanille, Fumerie Turque, and Chergui (*swoons*; limited US release right now at Barneys). Oh and Rahat Loukhoum, but that's impossible to find in the US. 

I also adore People of the Labyrinths - Luctor et Emergo. 

Other niche perfume houses worth checking out are Montale, Neil Morris, and L'Artisan. 

More mainstream favorites are Burberry Brit and Brit Red, Guerlain Insolence, Kenzo Amour, Prada Prada and especially Narciso Rodriguez for Her EDT (edp is more floral and less musky).


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I only wear perfume for special occasions. I love my Gucci Rush.
For everyday I wear Bath and Body works body spray. I have several scents and I switch them around depending on my mood when I get out of the shower~


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I am not really a fan of perfume for the most part...but I once had a sample of this and I was like "oooh! I could wear that!" It's about $100 a bottle...so yeah, I haven't bought any.

My mom is really allergic, gets headaches/vomits when anyone near is wearing perfume...so I guess it's a good thing I can't really afford to splurge on myself. Have to save so Posh can have the "finest" in food and grooming supplies. Ha!!


----------

